# So I'm Getting a Mal



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay, after researching alternative breeds and rare breeds (remember my fila post?), I've decided to get a mal. I cannot find an alternative to the standard herders that I would be happy with. I think I found a great mal pup from Red Star's Danger x Elfy http://www.red-star-kennel.com/available.shtml \\/

I'm still going to work my presa and see what I can accomplish with them, but the mal will be for more serious competition I can't do with a presa.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

lannie dulin said:


> Okay, after researching alternative breeds and rare breeds (remember my fila post?), I've decided to get a mal. I cannot find an alternative to the standard herders that I would be happy with. I think I found a great mal pup from Red Star's Danger x Elfy http://www.red-star-kennel.com/available.shtml \\/
> 
> I'm still going to work my presa and see what I can accomplish with them, but the mal will be for more serious competition I can't do with a presa.


I don't want to live with them but work with them sure. Own them no.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> I don't want to live with them but work with them sure. Own them no.


Who is "them"? The Malinois or the Presa?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Why did you pick that breeding?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Christopher Smith said:


> Why did you pick that breeding?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The presa or the mal?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

The Malinois. I'm curious what attracted you to that breeding.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

The malinois too crazy for me.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

The only issue with the Presas is they could kill the malinois.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> The only issue with the Presas is they could kill the malinois.


The mal and presas won't mix when i'm not present. I spoke with Mark at Red Star and told him I had presas. They raise presa as well. He said his interact under supervision as well.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Christopher Smith said:


> The Malinois. I'm curious what attracted you to that breeding.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I want to do ring, and when it comes to ring there are few breeds that can compete at high levels. Pretty much dutchies and mals and there not much difference (imo). Except the dutchies I've interacted with seem more civil and conflict oriented when working on the suit. The mals seemed more interested in just biting because they like it. They seem more playful and less serious. That works better with my presas I think, and more in line with my goals in sport.


----------



## Kevin Rowland (Jun 29, 2013)

Ben Thompson said:


> The malinois too crazy for me.


I can relate to that...lol. I love my Mal but she is a handful


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Kevin Rowland said:


> I can relate to that...lol. I love my Mal but she is a handful


I don't think I've ever heard anyone say that when they retire they are going to get a malinois and just take it easy. Not that kind of a dog hahaha.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

lannie dulin said:


> I want to do ring, and when it comes to ring there are few breeds that can compete at high levels. Pretty much dutchies and mals and there not much difference (imo). Except the dutchies I've interacted with seem more civil and conflict oriented when working on the suit. The mals seemed more interested in just biting because they like it. They seem more playful and less serious. That works better with my presas I think, and more in line with my goals in sport.


I meant why a dog from this breeding. What do you see in those bloodlines that attracts you? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kevin Rowland (Jun 29, 2013)

Ben Thompson said:


> I don't think I've ever heard anyone say that when they retire they are going to get a malinois and just take it easy.


Haha..that's awesome..might have to put that quote in my signature.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

lannie dulin said:


> I want to do ring, and when it comes to ring there are few breeds that can compete at high levels. Pretty much dutchies and mals and there not much difference (imo). Except the dutchies I've interacted with seem more civil and conflict oriented when working on the suit. The mals seemed more interested in just biting because they like it. They seem more playful and less serious. That works better with my presas I think, and more in line with my goals in sport.


but why that particular breeding pair? that is what Chris is asking.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> but why that particular breeding pair? that is what Chris is asking.


It looks like that breeding in no longer on the link. Maybe she just liked the puppy and trusted the breeder? Mark Keating is a certified Ring Decoy and the Sire is a French Ring II if I remember right. Lots of people can talk "pedigree" but it's harder to pick a puppy that will do what you want.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

not to detour from the original task at hand, but, after following the link to the kennel, it appears that they breed Malinois, and Presnas and Toy Poodles? or maybe Tea Cup Poodles? i think they were Toys. anyhow, i was always told to beware of breeders producing multiple breeds unless they were at least similar...that it was better to seek to master one rather than dabble at many?
i.e. Cardigan/Pembroke Welsh Corgis or Malinois/Dutch Shepherds, not Labradors/Komondors/Pomeranians
is this an antiquated notion?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> not to detour from the original task at hand, but, after following the link to the kennel, it appears that they breed Malinois, and Presnas and Toy Poodles? or maybe Tea Cup Poodles? i think they were Toys. anyhow, i was always told to beware of breeders producing multiple breeds unless they were at least similar...that it was better to seek to master one rather than dabble at many?
> i.e. Cardigan/Pembroke Welsh Corgis or Malinois/Dutch Shepherds, not Labradors/Komondors/Pomeranians
> is this an antiquated notion?


Its not a black and white issue for me...maybe the whole family is involved in breeding the dogs. One person concentrates on one breed another the other breed...Some people are awesome at breeding dogs and could get away with having a couple different breeds.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> It looks like that breeding in no longer on the link. Maybe she just liked the puppy and trusted the breeder? Mark Keating is a certified Ring Decoy and the Sire is a French Ring II if I remember right. Lots of people can talk "pedigree" but it's harder to pick a puppy that will do what you want.


better watch out Thomas...referring to Lannie as a "she".He is a man.

I have bought dogs from Redstar before.. I have always liked what they have done, and what they are doing...


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Thomas Barriano said:


> It looks like that breeding in no longer on the link. Maybe she just liked the puppy and trusted the breeder? Mark Keating is a certified Ring Decoy and the Sire is a French Ring II if I remember right. Lots of people can talk "pedigree" but it's harder to pick a puppy that will do what you want.


Exactly right, I'm not that knowledgeable about Mal pedigrees. But I'm familiar with Mark's work from the presa world and the titles on the peds where in line with what I'm trying to do. The pup's sire is the ring II your talking about and is still active (going for ring III this coming year). 

I also had a long talk with Mark about my goals and experience and after that I came to the conclusion that he's a pretty stand up honest guy. Maybe it's just my experience but that isn't always easy to come by in breeders.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

lannie dulin said:


> Exactly right, I'm not that knowledgeable about Mal pedigrees. But I'm familiar with Mark's work from the presa world and the titles on the peds where in line with what I'm trying to do. The pup's sire is the ring II your talking about and is still active (going for ring III this coming year).
> 
> I also had a long talk with Mark about my goals and experience and after that I came to the conclusion that he's a pretty stand up honest guy. Maybe it's just my experience but that isn't always easy to come by in breeders.


+1 That's how I got my first working Dobermann. Found someone I trusted that knew the breed and knew what I wanted. Sorry for calling you a girl


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Thomas Barriano said:


> +1 That's how I got my first working Dobermann. Found someone I trusted that knew the breed and knew what I wanted. Sorry for calling you a girl


no problem, not a 1st lol.


----------

